# Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2013)



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jul 2013 às 00:43)

Neste ano até o momento tivemos 7 tempestade nomeadas, são elas:  Sonamu, Shanshan, Yagi, Leepi, Bebinca, Rumbia e Soulik que está atualmente em atividade.

 Soulik se formou no dia 07 de Julho próximo as Ilhas Mariana e atualmente está se intensificando rapidamente enquanto vai em direção a Ilhas Okinawa, Japão, Taiwan e China. 

Soulik mantém ventos sustentados em 212 km/h e deve continuar a se fortalecer.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jul 2013 às 10:41)

Soulik mantém ventos sustentados em 225 km/h e deve continuar a se fortalecer.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jul 2013 às 22:08)

*Typhoon Soulik to Devastate Northern Taiwan*

Typhoon Soulik is approaching super typhoon status (winds of greater than 150 mph) as it continues move westward approaching northern Taiwan.
Soulik has sustained winds of 140 mph with gusts over 165 mph. It is expected to maintain its strength, or slightly strengthen, over the next day or two as it nears Taiwan. Just before landfall Friday afternoon over Taiwan, Soulik may weaken slightly. Thursday afternoon and night, local time, the Japanese island of Okinawa will get into squally conditions from the outer bands of Soulik.
However, the weakening will not spare northern Taiwan from life-threatening conditions. Winds near the coasts of northern Taiwan will become sustained over 100 mph and gust as high as 120 or 130 mph. The most likely areas to see these winds are Ishigaki in the southern Ryukyu Islands and Yilan on the island of Taiwan. Sustained winds in the major city of Taipei could reach 75 mph, with gusts in excess of 100 mph. These winds are capable of significant damage to most structures, including homes, hotels and businesses.
Water levels along coastal locations are expected to become life-threatening and capable of extensive damage to structures on the beach. Water levels will rise as high as 8-16 feet above normal high tide level, with the highest levels found in bays and lagoons that curve inland.






Credit: U.S. Navy

Rainfall will generally range from 4-8 inches across most areas, but in the higher terrain of Taiwan, rainfall amounts could top 1-2 feet, generating flash flooding and mudslides.
East-central China, in particular the provinces of Fujian and Zhejiang, will be at risk of damaging winds and flooding rain on Saturday. The result of a major hit on these provinces is potentially devastating, as this is one of the most populous regions of the world, home to over 90 million people. The city of Shanghai, one of the most populous cities in the world, is north of Zhejiang and the latest thinking is that this city will be spared the worst of Soulik.
Soulik is expected to make landfall on Saturday afternoon in northern Fujian or perhaps southernmost Zhejiang province between the cities of Fuzhou and Wenzhou. With some weakening expected as Soulik moves past Taiwan, maximum sustained winds along the coast of China may be between 80 and 100 mph but could be as high as 120 mph if the track is a little farther north and less interaction with Taiwan occurs. Rainfall amounts of 5-10 inches will be widespread in these eastern provinces of China, as well as easternmost Jiangxi province farther inland. Local amounts over 1 foot are also possible.

AccuWeather.com


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Jul 2013 às 22:21)

Tufão Soulik se enfraqueceu devido a entrada de ar seco.
A previsão e que faça landfall amanhã em Taiwan como categoria 3.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Jul 2013 às 22:04)

Foram registradas rajadas de ventos de 215 km/h em Yonagunijima, Japão. 
Chuvas e ventos fortes já atingem desde cedo Taiwan e a tormenta já começa a afetar a China.

Os acumulados de chuva podem superar os 300 mm em alguns locais.

Radar de Taiwan: http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7e/observe/radar/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Jul 2013 às 22:20)

Taipei, Taiwan


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Jul 2013 às 22:27)

Acumulados de chuva até o momento em Taiwan


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Jul 2013 às 13:20)

O acumulado de chuva passa dos 600 mm em alguns locais de Taiwan.






Soulik





Taiwan
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5urA4-x6YOc"]Typhoon Soulik Hammers Taiwan 13th July 2013 å￾°é¢¨ç¬¬7å￾· (ã‚½ãƒ¼ãƒªãƒƒã‚¯) è˜‡åŠ› - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Jul 2013 às 13:25)

@anthonywx: MASSIVE: #Soulik rainfall over #Taiwan: Bailin: 944mm (37.0in), Song-an: 869.5mm (34.23in), Shaolai: 857mm (33.74in)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Ago 2013 às 04:06)

O tufão Utor já está afetando as Filipinas. Utor mantém ventos sustentados em 150 km/h e é um tufão de categoria 3.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Ago 2013 às 04:39)

UTOR


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Ago 2013 às 05:59)

Utor segue se intensificando.
Acredito que Utor pode ser atualizado para categoria 4 ou até mesmo 5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Ago 2013 às 15:44)

Super Tufão Utor (Labuyo) foi atualizado para categoria 4.

Imagem do tufão ás 5h30 UTC





Imagem de 1h atrás


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Ago 2013 às 21:16)

PAGASA confirma o landfall próximo a Casiguran, Aurora.

@dost_pagasa At 3:00 am today, Typhoon Labuyo has made landfall over Casiguran, Aurora.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Ago 2013 às 20:33)

Tufão Utor se aproxima do sul da China, onde deve fazer landfall como categoria 2.





http://www.weather.com.cn/static/en_product.php?class=JC_RADAR_CHN_JB


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Ago 2013 às 16:32)

Utor atingiu Macau, Hong Kong e China ontem. Os restos do ciclone tropical ainda estão sobre a região e devem provocar chuvas fortes por mais alguns dias. Os modelos estão mostrando que nos próximos dias haverá a formação de mais um tufão, a previsão inicial e que afete o norte da China. O próximo nome da lista é Trami.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RTJeHwsVDiw


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Ago 2013 às 17:03)

Depois de Utor, tivemos mais duas depressões tropicais que se dissiparam rapidamente, além de Pewa, Unala e DT3 que se formaram na região central do pacífico, cuja responsabilidade de monitoramento e do Centro de Furacões do Pacífico Central (CPHC). Como todas passaram a linha internacional da data, tornaram-se responsabilidade da JMA e JTWC. Isso não ocorria desde 2010.
Unala consegui alcançar o status de tempestade tropical, porém se dissipou rapidamente.
Pewa que se formou no dia 16 e atingiu até o momento o status de tempestade tropical, porém a previsão e que se fortaleça para Tufão no dia 23/08. 
DT3 que se formou no dia 19, porém acabou se dissipando no dia seguinte.

No dia 15 se formou a leste de Taiwan a tempestade Trami, que agora é um tufão.
Trami provocou acumulados de chuva significativos em Taiwan e Filipinas e consequentemente deslizamentos de terra e inundações, a tempestade afetou também as Ilhas japonesas de Yaeyama e Miyako.
Até o momento foram confirmadas 8 mortes nas Filipinas.
A tempestade continua afetando Taiwan e agora também a província de Fujian na China. 

Radar: http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7e/observe/radar/


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Set 2013 às 09:59)

Esta se formando o 18 tufao no pacifico a pressao ainda e alta e a rota pegara o Japao em cheio para segunda feira


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Set 2013 às 16:56)

Usagi se torna o sexto tufão da temporada.
A tempestade avança em direção a Taiwan e China.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Set 2013 às 17:01)

A passagem de Man-yi deixou pelo menos três mortos e cinco desaparecidos no Japão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2013 às 02:59)

Tufão Usagi pode se tornar o segundo super tufão da temporada.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2013 às 10:37)

Tufão Usagi


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Set 2013 às 11:25)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Tufão Usagi




 Estão expedindo previsão de rajadas de 270km/h e a pressão cairá para 910hpa

 O mais espantoso e que a pressão caiu invulgarmente rápido em menos de 3 dias de tempestade tropical virou essa bomba


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Set 2013 às 22:52)

Tufao asagi atinge previsao de rajadas de 290km/h e pressao cai para 910hpa


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Set 2013 às 15:26)

Duas pessoas morreram e duas estão desaparecidas nas Filipinas. 
Um tornado foi registrado em Bago City. 
Em Taiwan os acumulados de chuva passam dos 300 mm no leste do país. 
Uma estação registrou ventos de 170 km/h no sul de Taiwan.










http://www.cwb.gov.tw/eng/#cloudtabs-2


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Set 2013 às 20:05)

Taiwan

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0ZP-UJee4g"]Super Typhoon Usagi Storm Surge Rampage Taiwan é¢±é¢¨å¤©å…” - YouTube[/ame]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jgajKc-uaE4


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Set 2013 às 02:15)

@gregpostel: Pressure of 27.45 in. (929.5 mb) at Basco, Philippines in eyewall of #Usagi, to go along w/ that 112 mph NNW sustained win

O Usagi se aproxima da costa chinesa


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Set 2013 às 04:38)

Usagi


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Set 2013 às 15:35)

O landfall ocorreu ao norte de Hong Kong. Centenas de voos foram cancelados e portos foram fechados. O aviso de ciclone tropical e de número 8 em Hong Kong. Ainda não há informações sobre vítimas ou danos significativos. No sul da China às rajadas de vento chegaram aos 175 km/h em Shantou e em Shanwei a pressão chegou a 938 mb.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Set 2013 às 04:02)

Usagi deixou até o momento 20 mortos na China.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2013 às 22:37)

Depois de Usagi tivemos a formação de mais 8 sistemas tropicais na região do Pacífico Oeste.

Tivemos 3 depressões tropicais, tendo 18W sido a única a afetar regiões habitadas, causando 4 mortes no Vietnã.

Houve também a formação de 3 tempestades tropicais, Pabuk que afetou Guam, Sepat que afetou o Japão, sendo que ambas não causaram grandes danos e Danas que está atualmente em atividade e deve se tornar tufão no sábado.

Houve ainda a ocorrência de dois tufões, Wutip que afetou Filipinas, Vietnã, Laos, Tailândia e China deixando 65 mortos e prejuízos de 233 milhões de dólares e Fitow que está atualmente em atividade.

Imagem do Tufão Fitow, que pode atingir a região de Zhejiang na China no domingo como categoria 2.






Imagem de Danas, que pode afetar o Japão e Coreia do Sul na próxima semana.


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Out 2013 às 12:02)

O forte taifu n23 esta pegando agora boa parte das ilhas de okinawa e fora registrados rajadas de 38m/s.

 O tufao Fitou agora esta se movendo a apenas 15km para norte com rajadas previstas de ate 55m/s a pressão e de 960hpa mais devera cair ainda mais nos próximos dias.

 As imagens sao bem impressionante da tempestade.

 A capital de okinawa (Naha) tambem esta sendo atingida pela area de ventos extremos da tempestade chamada de bofuu.

http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20131005/t10015059121000.html
 Pequena reportagem em video do tufao


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2013 às 22:53)

Tufão Fitow e Danas





Imagem: jaguarjace - storm2k


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Out 2013 às 01:36)

Tufão Fitow fez landfall na China.
Uma estação no norte de Taiwan registrou uma rajada de vento de 153 km/h.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=K1VoevPFdfU

Tufão Danas se fortaleceu para categoria 4 e a previsão que chegue ao sul do Japão na terça como categoria 2.


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Out 2013 às 05:01)

Mau acabou de passar o tufao n 23 em okinawa e agora o n 24 também se aproxima muito mais intenso que o 23(fitow).

 A pressão e de incríveis 935hpa e ainda caira para 930hpa.

 Os ventos sustentados podem chegar a 180km/h e as rajadas 250km/h.

 O olho esta bem saliente mais não haverá fortes chuvas já que o tufao nao tem nuvens muito densas como postado acima pelo Felipe Freitas.

 Embora o tufao seja particularmente perigoso devido sua extraordinária potencia.

 Atingira a região de okinawa com forca total mesmo o olho nao passando por nenhuma ilha grande do arquipélago


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Out 2013 às 12:58)

http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20131007/k10015086441000.html

 Reportagem em video da violencia do tufao n24.

 Na provincia de kagoshima forao registradas rajadas de 53m/s (190km/h).

 Esse e provavelmente o tufao mais forte que atingiu o japao nessa temporada. E agora se move rapidamente para norte a 35km/h.

 E amanha deve fazer landfall em kyushu. Com ventos de ate 70m/s e ondas de ate 10 metros


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Out 2013 às 20:51)

Danas fez landfall no Japão. 
Vídeo feito nas Ilhas Okinawa, Japão.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Mst13yIy38#"]å￾°é¢¨ç¬¬24å￾· (ãƒ€ãƒŠã‚¹)æ²–ç¸„ Typhoon Danas Mayhem N Okinawa Japan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Out 2013 às 16:33)

Se formou a leste das Filipinas, a tempestade Nari, que pode atingir a Ilha de Luzon, Filipinas como um tufão de categoria 1 entre os dias 11 e 12.
Nari também pode atingir o Vietnã como um tufão na próxima semana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Out 2013 às 17:14)

Depois de passar pelas Filipinas, o Tufão Nari deve atingir agora o Vietnã.
A tempestade deve chegar ao Vietnã no dia 14, entre categoria 1 e 2.
Em sua passagem pelas Filipinas, Nari deixou 12 mortos.

Tufão Wipha deve passar próximo ao leste do Japão, podendo causar chuvas e ventos fortes em Tóquio entre os dias 15 e 16.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2013 às 17:02)

Tufão Wipha se intensifica rapidamente para categoria 4 e pode se tornar o terceiro categoria 5 de 2013.






O número de mortos pela passagem de Nari nas Filipinas subiu para 33.


----------



## Danilo2012 (14 Out 2013 às 05:55)

O tufão n 26 se passar sobre o Japão vira muito forte. As noticias dizem que a cada 10 anos acontece apenas uma vez de um tufão tão forte pegar o Japão.

 As previsões indicam que o tufão fará landfall em Chiba com pressão de 955hpa com rajadas de 200km/h.

 O interessante e que quando o tufão se aproximar de Hokkaido ele causara neve severa devido aos ventos norte da região oeste que existem em todas as áreas de baixa pressão.

 A pressão central da tempestade esta em 930hpa e ventos sustentados de ate 160km/h. E rajadas de ate 250km/h


----------



## CptRena (14 Out 2013 às 12:29)

A malta no Japão vive no futuro. Estou a postar isto agora e saquei a imagem há minutos atrás, ou seja antes das 1130Z, mas a imagem já é das 1130Z. 

Interessante que quando faço guardar imagem aparece 1115 indicando 1115Z. Deve ser um bug qualquer na geração de imagem. Provavelmente um servidor sem NTP.


----------



## Danilo2012 (15 Out 2013 às 10:55)

Tufao N26 fara landfall bem na regiao de tokyo com ventos sustentados de 130km/h a ultima vez que isso aconteceu foi a 11 anos atraz que um tufao fez landfall com essa potencia sobre a regiao de Tokyo.

 A pressao central e de 950hpa e rajadas de ate 200km/h podem acontecer.

 A tempestade chegara em Tokyo com rajadas de ate 180km/h como a regiao metropolitana  e a maior do mundo podem ocorrer diversos acidentes.

 Em minha cidade chove intensamente e ainda chovera ate amanha.

 A tempestade esta prevista para fazer landfall as 6-7hrs da manha exatamente daqui 12hrs


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Out 2013 às 19:59)

*Tufão Wipha*

Radar: http://www.jma.go.jp/en/radnowc/





*TS Nari*

Nari fez landfall ontem no Vietnã.
Os restos da tempestade ainda estão provocando muita chuva no país.
Até o momento não houve relatos de vítimas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Out 2013 às 20:15)

Os ventos sustentados em Tóquio chegam a 60 km/h agora.

http://weather.noaa.gov/weather/current/RJTT.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Out 2013 às 04:18)

Tóquio registrou rajadas de vento de 115 km/h e acumulado de chuva superior a 200 mm.
O maior acumulado de chuva até o momento foi de 815 mm na Ilha de Oshima.

Na próxima semana o Japão deve ser atingido novamente por um ciclone.
O próximo nome na lista é Francisco.

GFS






ECMWF





26W (Futuro Francisco)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Out 2013 às 15:03)

Tufão Wipha deixou 17 mortos e cerca de 50 desaparecidos, a maioria em Oshima.
Wipha afeta agora as Ilhas Curilas.

Tufão Nari deixou pelo menos 4 mortos e 11 feridos no Vietnã. 
Ao todo, mais de 120 mil pessoas foram evacuadas das áreas de risco.

TS Francisco está afetando a região de Guam.
A previsão inicial e que a tempestade chegue a categoria 4 no dia 21.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Out 2013 às 19:46)

Odisha


Tóquio


Vários locais em toda a região central do Japão registraram mais de 200 milímetros de chuvas. 
Ventos Máximos relatados em todo o Japão foi de 162 km/h.

Ao todo 530 voos foram cancelados e mais de 15.000 moradores estão sem energia em toda a área metropolitana de Tóquio.

Um navio afundou hoje na Coreia do Sul devido ao mar agitado e aos fortes ventos trazidos pela tempestade. Nove pessoas perderam suas vidas.





Navio pouco antes de afundar

Nevascas foram registrados na região de Hokkaido.
Em Obihiro está foi a queda de neve mais cedo já registrada desde que os registros começaram em 1892.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Out 2013 às 03:08)

Francisco


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Out 2013 às 02:59)

Francisco e neste momento um tufão de categoria 4.






Guam (radar): http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=GUA&product=N0Z&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## fishisco (18 Out 2013 às 10:42)

o (meu) nome Francisco anda mesmo na moda...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Out 2013 às 16:00)

Deve ser atualizado para Super Tufão em breve.
*T 7.0/7.0*


----------



## Afgdr (19 Out 2013 às 02:52)

Francisco é agora um Super Tufão. É um tufão de categoria IV, mas deverá ainda atingir a categoria V. 

O Super Tufão Francisco desloca-se para Noroeste com ventos máximos sustentados de 249/250 km/h.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Out 2013 às 13:54)

O Super Tufão Francisco é agora um tufão de categoria 5. Desloca-se para Noroeste (NW) com ventos máximos sustentados de 257/258 km/h.


























​


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Out 2013 às 14:08)

Selvagem, o tufao N27(francisco) Alcancou a pressao central 920hpa! Com ventos sustentados de ate 200km/h  E rajadas de ate 270km/h 

 Mais isso nao e nada amanha as 21hrs (horario japones) a pressao caira para 910hpa e ventos sutentados de ate 216km/h e rajadas de ate 310km/h

 Acredito que essa e a tempestade mais forte em anos no pacifico oeste!

 E a tempestade pegara o Japao dentro de alguns dias, mais ja deve chegar fraca devido as temperaturas dos mares ja terem tido uma significativa queda.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Out 2013 às 15:48)

Francisco se enfraqueceu para categoria 4, pois está passando por um ciclo de substituição da parede do olho. A tempestade deve se enfraquecer gradualmente, até chegar ao Japão na sexta como tempestade tropical.

Se formou a depressão tropical 28 no Pacífico Oeste, a previsão e que se fortaleça para um tufão de categoria 3 até quinta. O próximo nome na lista e Lekima. A tempestade deve afetar as Ilhas Mariana do Norte.


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Out 2013 às 11:27)

Impressionante! Tufao N28 "rekimaa" alcancou a pressao central agora de 905hpa 


 Os ventos sustentados maximo da tempestade podem chegar a 220km/h.

 As rajadas maximas estao prevista para ate 310km/h

 A tempestade esta classificada como "Moretsuna" que e a classificacao mais extrema para uma tempestade.

 Embora para amanha a pressao deve subir um pouco ficando em 920hpa

 A tempestade se encontra agora no oceano longe de qualquer regiao civilizada


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2013 às 15:04)

fishisco disse:


> o (meu) nome Francisco anda mesmo na moda...



É não é? Já somos dois.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Out 2013 às 19:55)

Francisco deve passar mais a leste do que previsto anteriormente, porém chuvas e ventos fortes ainda são esperados.
Os maiores acumulados de chuva ocorreram na ilha de Shikoku.
Em Kochi choveu 313 mm.

No dia 19 de Outubro se formou o Tufão Lekima, que chegou a categoria 5.
Atualmente Lekima e categoria 3, porém deve fazer transição para um ciclone extratropical amanhã.
Imagens da tempestade durante seu pico de intensidade com ventos sustentados em 260 km/h e pressão de 905 mbar, sendo o tufão mais forte de 2013.






Anular





Imagem atual de Francisco e Lekima


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Nov 2013 às 14:07)

Depressão tropical 30 e 31 se formaram no Pacífico Oeste, os próximos nomes na lista são Haiyan (Wilma) e  Podul (Yolanda).
Ambas estão previstas para atingir a região de Visayas, Filipinas, com destaque para 31W que chegar a região como categoria 4.

30W





31W


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Nov 2013 às 14:07)

Krosa deixou três mortos em sua passagem pelas Filipinas.

Imagem de Krosa quando era categoria 3.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Nov 2013 às 23:34)

Haiyan passa por rápida intensificação e se aproxima da categoria 5. O tufão deve atingir a região de Visayas, Filipinas entre os dias 07 e 08 de novembro como categoria 5. Vale lembrar que há cerca de 15 dias, um forte terremoto deixou mais de 200 mortos nessa região.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Nov 2013 às 01:08)

O Tufão Haiyan é um tufão de categoria 3. Tem ventos máximos sustentados de 193 km/h. Como foi referido anteriormente, prevê-se que se intensifique mais e se torne um tufão de categoria 5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Nov 2013 às 14:12)

Haiyan está afetando neste momento a Ilha de Palau como categoria 5.






Vídeo feito em Yap, Micronésia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Nov 2013 às 17:25)

Super Tufão Haiyan


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Nov 2013 às 14:18)

* T8.0/8.0*         HAIYAN  

JTWC estima ventos sustentados em 305 km/h com rajadas de vento de 370 km/h.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Nov 2013 às 15:01)

Webcam em Boracay, Filipinas: http://www.earthcam.com/world/philippines/boracay/

Radar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Nov 2013 às 17:10)

Haiyan segue se intensificando enquanto avança para as Filipinas. Este é sem dúvida um dos 5 ciclones mais fortes já ocorrido no mundo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Nov 2013 às 17:11)

Radar





Imagem: Storm2k - cycloneye


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Nov 2013 às 17:21)

Número Dvorak de Haiyan e acima de T8.0.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Nov 2013 às 17:27)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Nov 2013 às 17:54)

Twitter de Jim Edds que está nas Filipinas: https://twitter.com/ExtremeStorms


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Nov 2013 às 18:33)

Recorde de vento sustentado por um minuto acaba de ser batido pelo ciclone  Haiyan. 
JTWC atualizou os ventos sustentados estimados para 315 km/h.


----------



## CeterisParibus (7 Nov 2013 às 20:19)

Isso é monstruoso! Em 19 de Janeiro, quando tivémos metade desse valor, foi o que foi. Não consigo imaginar a sensação e o poder de vento dessa ordem de grandeza.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Nov 2013 às 00:48)

Landfall Haiyan


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Nov 2013 às 00:50)




----------



## irpsit (8 Nov 2013 às 00:59)

Parece que vai ser algo histórico.

O tufão Haiyan parece ser neste momento o furacão mais forte na história da metereologia, desde que há registros. Ultrapassando o recorde do tufão Tip de 1979.

O vento sustentado é 315km/h. As rajadas aproximam-se dos 378km/h.
Ainda tem menor tamanho que o tufão Tip. Estou curioso por saber o quão baixa é a pressão atmosférica!

Provavelmente irá ter o landfall com ventos constantes de 260km/h e rajadas à volta dos 300km/h, catastrófico em parte das Filipinas. Quem estiver no seu caminho, é melhor evacuar!

Manila, a capital das Filipinas, irá provavelmente escapar ao pior. O olho parece passar a alguma distância a sul. Se mudasse a trajectória para norte, seria um cenário muito destrutivo e dramático.


----------



## Afgdr (8 Nov 2013 às 02:21)

O Supertufão Haiyan tem ventos máximos sustentados de 296/297 km/h e rajadas até 361/362 km/h. As ondas poderão chegar aos 15-16 metros (50 feet).


----------



## Iuri (8 Nov 2013 às 09:56)

Incrível o poder deste tufão. 
Por aqui se antevê a força com que vai chegar à costa vietnamita no sábado/domingo.


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2013 às 10:29)

Que monstro!


----------



## Teles (8 Nov 2013 às 13:16)

Categoria 6??

Category 6? If the Saffir Simpson scale for measuring hurricane intensity permitted, “Haiyan” might qualify as a rare Category 6 storm. It came ashore Thursday evening (Friday morning local Manila time) with sustained winds of 195, gusts to 235, a central pressure below 26″ of mercury (880 mb). According to Dr. Jeff Masters at Weather Underground Haiyan was the strongest landfalling tropical cyclone on record. Surreal. 

http://blog.weathernationtv.com/201...r-observed-risk-of-major-noreaster-next-week/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Nov 2013 às 15:05)

Haiyan se tornou o terceiro tufão a passar de T8.0 na técnica Dvorak, os outros dois foram Angela (1995) e Gay (1992).
 Vinte pessoas que estavam abrigadas na catedral de Palo, Leyte morreram no desabamento do teto.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Nov 2013 às 15:06)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Nov 2013 às 15:09)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=rxmHNuky0hU

Porque é tão difícil colocar vídeo do Youtube no fórum?


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2013 às 15:13)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Haiyan se tornou o terceiro tufão a passar de T8.0 na técnica Dvorak, os outros dois foram Angela (1995) e Gay (1992).
> Vinte pessoas que estavam abrigadas na catedral de Palo, Leyte morreram no desabamento do teto.



Uma tufão com o nome "Gay" ou seja "Maricas"


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2013 às 15:23)

Agora a sério ....

Já existem mais dados sobre a intensidade desta tempestade, por exemplo rajades de vento registadas em terra, quantidade de precipitação ocorrida, vitimas mortais .... e outros danos ocorridos !


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Nov 2013 às 18:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Agora a sério ....
> 
> Já existem mais dados sobre a intensidade desta tempestade, por exemplo rajades de vento registadas em terra, quantidade de precipitação ocorrida, vitimas mortais .... e outros danos ocorridos !


 Até o momento só há informações sobre vítimas, que chegam a 33.

Danos causados pelo tufão em Palau, onde Haiyan chegou como categoria 5.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upJoR_es1A0#t=104"]HAIYAN YOLANDA desktop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Nov 2013 às 19:09)

O número de mortos subiu para 56. 
Haiyan deve chegar ao Vietnã no dia 10 de Novembro como categoria 3.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Nov 2013 às 19:14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NlviFWOE9c


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u8vG77NwkA


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Nov 2013 às 19:17)

Ormoc City, Philippines (via @iAmJygs)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Nov 2013 às 01:18)

Mais imagens de Palau: http://ocha.smugmug.com/photos/swfpopup.mg?AlbumID=33314633&AlbumKey=nXWcmp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=buwp-EAQC3I


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Nov 2013 às 01:20)

Nos próximos dias uma tempestade tropical deve atingir a mesma área onde Haiyan passou.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Nov 2013 às 01:29)

Destruction in the countryside following Yolanda: Bantigue, Isla Verde and Rosal via @Ormoc City, Leyte





More damage photos/info coming out of @Ormoc City, Leyte


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Nov 2013 às 09:48)

irpsit disse:


> Parece que vai ser algo histórico.
> 
> O tufão Haiyan parece ser neste momento o furacão mais forte na história da metereologia, desde que há registros. Ultrapassando o recorde do tufão Tip de 1979.
> 
> ...



 Segundo a NOAA a pressao minima ficou entre 858hpa-884hpa
 Segundo JMA forao 895hpa

 Os ventos maximos no landfall foi de 315km/h sendo o 
landfall com os ventos mais fortes ja registrado

 Fontes http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typhoon_Haiyan_(2013)


----------



## shli30396 (9 Nov 2013 às 10:09)

Acabei de encontrar este vídeo no Facebook:

Tufão Yolanda(Haiyan) - Filipinas

A qualidade é muito má, mas penso que dá para ter uma ideia da força deste menino!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Nov 2013 às 13:35)

Cruz Vermelha estima que o número de mortos e de *1.200*.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teKyrb9-jUw&sns=tw"]Super typhoon Yolanda / Haiyan Aftermath Tacloban City 9th November 2013 Breaking News Footage - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke6ureLcpkk#t=30"]Super Typhoon Yolanda / Haiyan Hits Tacloban Philippines Breaking News Footage 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iuri (9 Nov 2013 às 20:29)

Im-pre-ssio-nan-te!


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2013 às 20:38)

*Informação IPMA: 
*
Na passagem do tufão Haiyan pelas Filipinas no dia 9 de novembro foram registados ventos máximos da ordem de 170 kt (aproximadamente 315 km/h), sendo considerado um tufão de categoria 5. Quando atingiu as Filipinas, este tufão tinha uma dimensão equivalente à distância entre o Mar Mediterrâneo e os países nórdicos. 
Um tufão é um ciclone tropical com origem no Pacífico Ocidental, caracterizado em categoria pela escala de Saffir-Simpson, a mesma escala que caracteriza os furacões no Oceano Atlântico. 
Comparando o tufão Haiyan com dois dos furacões mais intensos que atingiram terra, o furacão Andrew, que atingiu a Florida nos Estados Unidos da América no ano de 1992, com ventos máximos de 280 km/h, ou mais recentemente, com o furacão Katrina que atingiu a costa leste dos Estados Unidos da América no ano de 2005, também com ventos máximos de 280 km/h, este tufão poderá ser classificado com o ciclone tropical mais intenso alguma vez registado. 
De acordo com a Agência Meteorológica do Japão, a entidade responsável pela monitorização dos ciclones tropicais do Pacífico Ocidental, este tufão continuará numa trajetória que irá atingir o Vietname, com rajadas máximas de vento que poderão atingir os 120kt (cerca de 220 km/h), seguindo para o sul da China, onde deverá chegar no dia 12 de novembro. Nesta sua trajetória por terra, o tufão Haiyan vai diminuindo a sua intensidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Nov 2013 às 21:45)

Devido à estar em águas mais frias, Haiyan continua se enfraquecendo aos poucos e agora está previsto para chegar ao Vietnã como tempestade tropical ou categoria 1. Mesmo mais fraco, Haiyan ainda e um ciclone muito perigoso, pois provocará acumulados de chuva de cerca de 300 mm em Hanói, cidade localizada ao lado do Rio Vermelho e com 6 milhões de habitantes.


----------



## fhff (10 Nov 2013 às 00:07)

Uma das imagens mais belas deste tufão brutal e descomunal. Foto tirada a bordo da ISS pela astronauta Karen Nyberg:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Nov 2013 às 04:32)

De acordo com as autoridades filipinas o número de mortos estimados apenas na cidade de Tacloban chega a *10,000* após passagem de tufão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Nov 2013 às 15:34)

Guiuan, Eastern Samar: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.356701284467306.1073741835.323973651073403&type=1

Jim Edds: https://twitter.com/ExtremeStorms


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Nov 2013 às 16:02)

Bantayan


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Nov 2013 às 16:32)

Tocloban: http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/nation/regions/11/10/13/close-tragedy-tacloban


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Nov 2013 às 18:21)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Nov 2013 às 18:31)

Atualmente uma depressão tropical está indo em direção as Filipinas. 
Deve ganhar um pouco mais de força antes de chegar ao país.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Nov 2013 às 19:01)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Nov 2013 às 20:25)




----------



## stormy (12 Nov 2013 às 13:22)

http://www.weather.com/video/raw-jim-edds-in-typhoon-haiyan-41055

Brutal!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Nov 2013 às 21:55)

Vê-se bem a violência do bicho... assustadoramente brutal!! Por mais amor á meteo não quereria um bicho desses aqui ás portas, porem gostava de assistir a um desses mas não Portugal!!


----------



## camrov8 (13 Nov 2013 às 20:17)

uma coisa destas terraplanava o país


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 02:36)




----------



## Danilo2012 (17 Nov 2013 às 07:39)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Super Typhoon Haiyan - Tacloban, Philippines - YouTube



 This guy are crazy man!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 19:42)




----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2013 às 00:06)

*Sobreviventes filipinos em situação dramática*


EuronewsPT


----------

